# Grafikkarte und Monitor für AMD Freesync oder Nvidia G Sync Kaufberatung



## Chris2014mc (10. Juni 2016)

*Grafikkarte und Monitor für AMD Freesync oder Nvidia G Sync Kaufberatung*

Hallo
nach längerer Recherche und eigenen Tests soll eine Grafikkarte und ein Monitor her, der AMD Freesync oder Nvidia G Sync unterstützt. Momentan habe ich eine R9 280X die leider kein Freesync hat, mein Monitor unterstützt keins von beiden.
Die AMD Freesync Monitore sind immer ein gutes Stück günstiger daher tendiere ich eher zu AMD, lasse mich aber natürlich gern beraten bzw. belehren.
Gespielt wird *nur* auf Full HD und der Monitor sollte 144Hz haben und mindestens 24 Zoll groß sein.
Wie wäre es mit diesem:
https://geizhals.de/aoc-g2460pf-a1318972.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
kostet rund 250€
Der für Nvidia:
https://geizhals.de/aoc-g2460pg-a1132957.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
würde dagegen schon rund 375€ kosten.
Daher tendiere ich wie schon erwähnt eher zur AMD Grafikkarte.
Jetzt ist noch die Frage welche? Momentan soll die R9 390x Preis/Leistung gut sein. Oder soll ich auf den Release der RX 480 warten. Die soll aber von der Leistung etwas unter der R9 390x liegen, dafür ein viel besseres Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss haben, vom Stromverbrauch sowiso. 

Danke schon mal für die Antworten
grüße Chris


----------



## Alisis1990 (10. Juni 2016)

Also, die Gsync Monitore sind teurer da dort ein Chip eingebaut ist der das ganze Händelt und nunmal mehr Geld Kostet.

Wenn du dir einen Monitor kaufen willst schau am besten mal in einem Laden vorbei und guck dir das Bild an. Da gefällt jedem etwas anderes und somit sind die Entscheidungen der Bildqualität meistens sehr subjektiv.

Zur Grafikkarte:
Die 480 er sollen mit 8gb kommen und soweit ich das verstanden habe sogar etwas schneller als eine r9 390x sein! Aber mit der 280x bist du ja aktuell noch gut aufgestellt. Mit meiner r9 280 (ohne x) spiele ich aktuell ja auch alles auf Minimum Hohen Einstellungen also von daher würde ich ruhig warten. Evtl bringen die neuen AMD Karten auch einfach nix ubd du kaufst dir dann doch Nvidia. 

Würde also noch etwas warten ubd schauen wie sich der Markt Entwickelt und was dann die 1060 zb so kann. 

Erst recht weil die R9 280x ja noch gut laufen sollte. Falls nicht kannst du ihr ja im amd Treiber noch etwas die Sporen geben, bei mir hat am meisten geholfen, der Karte die Möglichkeit zu geben 20% mehr Strom zu verbrauchen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris2014mc (10. Juni 2016)

Ja habe ich mir schon fast gedacht das es schlauer wäre zu warten, da Nvidia und AMD ja gerade neue Karten rausbringen. Nur würde ich gern demnächst meinen PC neu aufsetzen daher würde es sich anbieten, wenn z.b ein wechsel zu Nvidia anstände. Natürlich kann man einen Wechsel immer machen aber ich hätte gern eine saubere und einwandfreie Installation.

Die 280x reicht mir schon noch aus nur nervt halt wenn ich V Sync aktiviere das ich gelegentlich FPS Drops habe, und ohne V Sync habe ich Tearing bei schnellen Drehbewegungen.
Wie löst ihr das Problem, mit was zockt ihr, mit Tearing oder FPS Drops, also mit oder ohne V Sync.

Würde es was bringen einen 120Hz oder 144Hz Monitor zu kaufen und V Sync zu aktivieren, und zu hoffen das meine 280x genug Power hat die FPS hoch zu halten? Mein aktueller hat 60Hz.


----------



## Alisis1990 (10. Juni 2016)

Also die Grafikkarten Treiber lassen sich heute sehr sauber installieren und deinstallieren. Da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. 

144hz oder 120hz lassen das Bild allgemein viel flüssiger wirken, auch bei niedrigeren FPS. Meine Karte ist übertaktet sodass ich eig. Wenig Probleme mit drops habe. Wenn ich frame dopa habe dann weil ich die grafik zu hoch eingestellt habe oder das Spiel nicht so super programmiert ist. Da hilft dir dann aber auch ne teure Karte wenig. Und rops zu vermeiden kannst du aber im amd Treiber auch die Framerate target control aktivieren. Da nimmst du am besten den Mittelwert deiner fps. Spielst du also meistens auf 60 und hast drops auf 30 stellst du idealerweise 45 fps ein. Dan sind die drops nicht so stark und das Spiel wirkt auch flüssiger obwohl du im schnitt weniger fps hast. 

Tja tearing ist ein leidiges Thema. Lässt sich schlecht vermeiden. Mittlerweile bieten spiele aber auch oft adaptives Vsync an. Dann entscheidet das Spiel wann es Sinn macht vsync zu aktivieren und wann es nicht benötigt wird.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2016)

Also, WENN schon ein neuer Monitor, dann würde ich 144Hz nehmen, denn so einen Monitor behält man normalerweise über 3-4 Grafikkarten bzw 6-8 Jahre ^^


----------



## Chris2014mc (10. Juni 2016)

Okay also einen 144Hz Monitor 24 Zoll gibt es für 240€ und einen der AMD Freesync hat für 250€, jedoch hat der nur Freesync von 35Hz-120Hz.
Mit der 280x bin eigentlich momentan noch zufrieden, ich würde nur gern mehr was gegen die FPS Drops und das Tearing machen wollen.

Wenn ich einen neuen 144 Hz Monitor kaufe und dann noch die Einstellungen anpasse sollte ich einen guten Kompromiss finden ohne gleich ne neue Graka kaufen zu müssen?
Weil wenn ich warten müsste wäre das ja bis zum 29 Juni da wird die RX 480 rauskommen, jedoch muß man dann ja nochmal 4 Wochen warten bis vernünftige Customdesigns mit guten Kühllösungen verfügbar wären.

PS: schön zu sehen das du immer noch aktiv hier bist Herbboy


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2016)

Also, mit den Customsdesigns ist das an sich die letzten Jahre immer so gewesen, dass zu Release auch schon Custommodelle zu haben waren. Bei der GTX 1070 und 1080 ist das jetzt was "besonderes", dass es NICHT so ist. Sofern du nicht eindeutig irgendwo gelesen hast, dass es auch bei der RX 480 so sein soll, wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher 

Wegen des Monitors: Ich sag mal so: Mehr als 120 FPS zu schaffen, also das muss dann ja schon eine EXTREM starke Grafikkarte sein. Ich glaube kaum, dass du bei modernen Spielen, selbst wenn du jetzt eine doppelt so starke neue Karte nimmst, so viel FPS schaffst, dass es eine Rolle spielt, ob Freesync nun bis 120 oder 144Hz geht. Und DIE Games, die eh locker mit mehr 120 FPS laufen: da ist der Vorteil des "smootheren" Bildes von 144 vs 120 nun echt nicht mehr groß. die 24Hz machen sicher nicht ein eindeutig merkbar besseres Spielerlebnis aus.


----------



## Chris2014mc (10. Juni 2016)

Okay gut dann werde ich mich noch etwas gedulden bis die RX 480 rauskommt und die ersten Tests durch sind, und einige Custom Modelle auf dem Markt sind. Und wenn es diese Graka wird kommt auch der oben erwähnte Monitor für 250€ dazu. Freesync wird von der RX 480 unterstützt da habe ich mich schon informiert. 
Mit der Leistung der 280X bin ich zufrieden nur möchte ich endlich FPS Drops und Tearing ausmerzen. Daher kommt doch eigentlich nur der Kauf eines solchen Pakets in Frage?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2016)

Chris2014mc schrieb:


> Okay gut dann werde ich mich noch etwas gedulden bis die RX 480 rauskommt und die ersten Tests durch sind, und einige Custom Modelle auf dem Markt sind. Und wenn es diese Graka wird kommt auch der oben erwähnte Monitor für 250€ dazu. Freesync wird von der RX 480 unterstützt da habe ich mich schon informiert.
> Mit der Leistung der 280X bin ich zufrieden nur möchte ich endlich FPS Drops und Tearing ausmerzen. Daher kommt doch eigentlich nur der Kauf eines solchen Pakets in Frage?


 ja, wenn es Dir wirklich wichtig ist. Die Drops sind natürlich je nach Spiel und Detailmodus auch mit einer stärkeren Karte möglich, das ist klar   Aber du wirst dann halt mehr FPS haben, so dass das nicht so ins Gewicht fällt.

Ich selber hab eine R9 290 und einen WQHD-Monitor mit Freesync und 144Hz, und ich habe bewusst erst mal nichts "dolles" bemerkt, aber wenn man dann 144Hz oder FreeSync (beides gleichzeitig geht logischerweise sind, außer man hat midn 144 FPS) abstellt, dann merk ich es direkt negativ.


----------



## Chris2014mc (10. Juni 2016)

Und genau so sieht es aus, wenn man mal AMD Freesync oder Nvidia G Sync gesehen und gespielt hat möchten es die meißten nicht mehr missen.
Daher kommt mir so ein Paket ins Haus. Auf der 280x ist ja noch Garantie daher könnte ich diese gut verkaufen, wenn ich dann noch meinen alten Monitor loswerde sollte das Paket nicht all zu teuer werden.

Okay danke für die Entscheidungshilfe hat mir sehr geholfen.

grüße Chris


----------

